# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  A Child's Dream of Being Alone

## nightflick

Long ago, when a child, I dreamed of an incident... part of which really happened in my childhood. 

In the dream I was left alone by my parents as they went off to a work-dinner meeting, and
my childhood friend came by the house and stuffed through our front door mail slot some home 
made paper letters that he had made at school. I saw him and knew what he was placing in our
mailbox, and I laughed and sent them flying back out the mail slot. He left
and I saw him leave and go back the street towards his house, but then
in a few minutes he came back and pushed them back in the door mail slot
once again. We both laughed, and this happened another time or two
and then I waited for him to return once more, but this time he did not,
and I realized that he would not be back that day. I was alone in that house
and it was getting dark, and I was a little afraid, but soon after this I woke up, and I
was just dreaming. I was about 10-11 years old.

This dream seems to have been based on two experiences. My parents did leave me
alone a couple times at night to attend hours long work related dinners, and I was
a bit afraid. Also the part about my childhood friend stuffing the paper letters into our
door mail slot, really happened once. The two instances were combined in my dream, I guess.

The childhood friend, seen in the dream, I have not seen in decades, but in later life he became a doctor, and I presume
that he is much more serious than he was then! I did not become such a great success in life, but I am
still around and am not complaining about that!

----------

